# Betty Greene's Cheese Blintzes



## PieSusan (Nov 22, 2008)

Betty Greene's Cheese Blintzes
This is a recipe taught to me by my mother who probably learned it from her mother. My mom was the one who started making the batter using the blender. I love to eat them. Shavuot is the traditional Jewish holiday when blintzes are eaten, however, we love them anytime. I love to share my mom's recipes because she was an excellent cook and dementia has stolen that ability from her. It is one way for me to remember her and share how wonderful a cook and baker she use to be.

Ingredients: 
sweet margarine or sweet butter for the pan 

Leaves: 
1 cup whole milk 
1 cup all-purpose flour 
4 large eggs 

Directions: 
   Blend together the above leaves ingredients in a blender. Use a scant 1/4 cup batter to make each leaf in a crepe pan. Do not let the leaves get browned. Stack the finished leaves, separating each one with waxed paper. 

Filling ingredients: 
1 lb. farmers' cheese or pot cheese 
1 whole egg 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1 Tablespoon sugar or to taste 
cinnamon to taste 

Directions for filling: 
Mix the above ingredients together. 

Directions to making and sautéing the blintzes: 
Roll each blintz leaf with approximately 1 tablespoon filling, or a bit more. Fold ends in, and then roll. Sauté each blintz in sweet margarine or butter until they are lightly brown. Serve with blueberry or cherry sauce, or whatever is your family favorite.


----------



## JoeV (Nov 22, 2008)

Ahhh, blintzes. When I was a kid, my Croatian mother made them for us during Lent for a meatless meal on Friday, and she also called them polachinka. OMG, we would eat them until we were ready to burst, but they had a different filling; big glob of strawberry jelly smeared up the middle and cottage cheese. She then rolled them up and put sour cream on top. She made them at the table using her favorite kitchen appliance...electric fry pan. The blintz would be very thin and filled the entire square pan. Try as we might, mom was the only one who could flip them in that big pan without breaking them, and the only one to not overcook them. Always perfect, always delicious.

Thanks for taking me down memory lane.


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the memory. That is part of why I love to share my family's recipes and my mom's friend's recipes. Being the youngest and having parents twice my age with friends who were older than they were, I have lost a lot of family members and people that I care about. But whenever I want to rekindle a memory, all I have to do is go in the kitchen and make Mrs. So and So's recipe and I remember her. I remember the sharing and all the love.

Sometimes the memory includes a smile. Mrs. Shankman was a wonderful homemaker and fantastic cook and baker and she always loved to embellish every baking recipe with chocolate chips. When I make one of her recipes, I think of her and how she believed that a little extra chocolate was a good thing.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Nov 22, 2008)

Love cheese blintzes, and just by luck the wife just bought some farmers cheese! I am thinking we might be doing this one shortly 

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 10, 2009)

PieSusan, thanks for the memories......I make blintzes a couple of time a year.....we like them savory though, no sugar or cinnamon, altho' my dear husband will sweeten his up with any fruit I have  in the fridge....like blueberries/strawberries.....and they taste too good also!!!!


----------

